# Training together?



## LA Copper

I'll be back there in mid-August for a few weeks and was wondering if anyone was doing any "fun" training while I was there and would like to share. Or, if anyone wants to initiate some "fun" training, especially patrol and tactical stuff; together. 

I'm always up for practing old stuff and learning new stuff; we do a lot of that out here. I've learned a few things over the years and would be happy to share some of that with my New England Brethren. I also like seeing how other folks do stuff too.

Also, any golfers on here? Anyone want to "practice" stuff on the golf course?


----------



## LA Copper

I forgot to add in, gang training also.

I also misspelled the word, practicing. How'd I miss that one?


----------



## 7costanza

I have been working on my golf game a bit, so meet me at the big orange dinosaur and we will see whats up.


----------



## LA Copper

7costanza said:


> I have been working on my golf game a bit, so meet me at the big orange dinosaur and we will see whats up.


Would that be the one on Route 1 on the North Shore?


----------



## 7costanza

LA Copper said:


> Would that be the one on Route 1 on the North Shore?


Yeah, I parred that course last week.


----------



## LA Copper

7costanza said:


> Yeah, I parred that course last week.


Outstanding! That means you should be ready for the other type of course; the one with real grass but no dinosaurs!


----------



## LA Copper

Ok, almost 200 hits and no takers? Doesn't anyone do any "fun" training back there? What's up with that? Even if it's just a few of us getting together over lunch....

And no golfers either? Besides 7 of course.


----------



## kwflatbed

I am back working again Mike, I don't have a set schedule but if you are doing a lunch count me in if it is at a time I am off.


----------



## Guest

I would definitely be in for whatever you wanted to do, I just have no idea how schedule is going to lay out. Massive OT to fill coming up.


----------



## LA Copper

kwflatbed said:


> I am back working again Mike, I don't have a set schedule but if you are doing a lunch count me in if it is at a time I am off.


Hi Harry,

I'm sure we can figure something out. I'll be on vacation "back home" so I enjoy stuff like getting together with good folks. Maybe we can go to the same place as last time as it's somewhat in the middle for both of us.

If anyone else wants to join Harry and I, you're more than welcome.

---------- Post added at 18:22 ---------- Previous post was at 18:11 ----------



5-0 said:


> I would definitely be in for whatever you wanted to do, I just have no idea how schedule is going to lay out. Massive OT to fill coming up.


I'm up for anything also; whatever works for you. Hopefully we'll have a few more folks join in with us, the more the merrier, not to mention we could do more stuff with more people.

I'm on the South Shore but am willing to travel for some "fun."


----------



## GARDA

LA Copper said:


> Ok, almost 200 hits and no takers? Doesn't anyone do any *"fun" *training back there? What's up with that? Even if it's just a few of us getting together over lunch....
> 
> And no *golfers* either? Besides 7 of course.


'Training' is too much like work for me. 
(you wouldn't expect a mail carrier to go for a walk on his day-off would you?) 
Then again, maybe golf is no different? :teeth_smile:

*"If you watch a game, it's fun. 
If you play it, it's recreation.
If you work at it... it's golf. *-_Bob Hope
_
LOL... All kidding aside *LA Copper*, I'd hit the links with you while you're 'home' if our schedules permit. PM's perhaps?
As *5-0,* *7costanza,* and a few others here will attest, I may have been somewhat remiss in my 'organized-fun' appearances over the years, but I definitely enjoyed last month's M&G (my first), and hope to build upon that.


----------



## Guest

LA Copper said:


> Ok, almost 200 hits and no takers? Doesn't anyone do any "fun" training back there? What's up with that? Even if it's just a few of us getting together over lunch....
> 
> And no golfers either? Besides 7 of course.


I have a busted wing, so anything physical is out, but I'm always down for lunch.


----------



## LA Copper

Delta784 said:


> I have a busted wing, so anything physical is out, but I'm always down for lunch.


Sounds good, maybe you could make it to lunch with Harry and I.

Garda,
I hope you can make it if and when 5-0 and I get together. As for training being like work, I'm gonna be on vacation and would still like to get together with you guys for it. Consider it like a social gathering with some learning points. If the opportunity arises, take advantage of it!

Like some really good trainers I know say: Failing to train is training to fail.


----------



## LA Copper

Hush,
You're welcome to come out and train too, as is anyone, whether or not you're already on the job or not. Doesn't hurt to get a head start. It's also a good way to socialize and see how other departments do things. Who knows, each of us might actually learn something new to help us do our jobs better.

After 22+ years, I'm still learning stuff and actually enjoy doing so. Hopefully some of you guys would like to join me.


----------



## Hush

Thanks! Let me know when and where and I'll be there.


----------



## LA Copper

Hush said:


> Thanks! Let me know when and where and I'll be there.


Hopefully we can get a few more folks to join us; then we can get a consensus and see what works out for everyone. Just about anytime is good for me, day or night, so whatever works for you guys.

If nothing else, we could just get together, have lunch or dinner, and talk about stuff, although it would be good to be able to throw in some practical application about whatever it is we're talking about.


----------



## Hush

GARDA said:


> 'Training' is too much like work for me.
> (you wouldn't expect a mail carrier to go for a walk on his day-off would you?)


If that mail carrier's life depends on how proficient he is at walking....then yes.


----------



## Hush

Thought it was a drumstick?


----------



## GARDA

Hush said:


> If that mail carrier's life depends on how proficient he is at walking....then yes.


On that, I will just say this... (no thread hijack intent): Everyone needs to find their own balance.

I have had the luxury of keeping my personal life and professional commitments worlds apart and consider myself fortunate to be able to do so, in fact I wouldn't want it any other way.

However, if one chooses to intertwine extracurricular professional training into their personal life either by design or out of necessity to maintain a proficiency in their skill set, well then I can empathize with that.

Best of luck.


----------



## Hush

Definitely hear that, and hope my comment didn't come across as a dig on yours.


----------



## GARDA

Hush said:


> Definitely hear that, _*and hope my comment didn't come across as a dig on yours*_.


Not at all *Hush*... In fact, your response helped me clarify what I probably should have said, 
rather than the somewhat sarcastic (but-with-humor-in-mind) metaphor that I chose to deposit 
my .02 cents into LA Copper's genuine offer to everyone in his original post.

And I agree, only a fool would limit themselves to participating in training-value opportunities
which are provided solely through their workplace. Looking back over the years, I suppose that
my career vs. family universes have been closer together than I previously stated, but with
experience, I have battled to preserve and strike a more well-balanced life between the two.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

I am begining to think "fun training" may be a code word for imbibing in some adult beverages LAC! 
If thats the case, you may find a number of more willing participants stepping to the plate..


----------



## LA Copper

BLUE BLOOD said:


> I am begining to think "fun training" may be a code word for imbibing in some adult beverages LAC!
> If thats the case, you may find a number of more willing participants stepping to the plate..


I believe you're referring to the Meet and Greet sessions. Folks seem to have a lot of "fun" at those.

I was referring to some of us getting together, maybe over lunch, and doing a bit of socializing but with the intent of talking shop, and maybe actually learning something. If someone wants to take it a bit further and do more, that would be fine with me. I just thought I'd offer my services after 22+ years with the LAPD and also hope to learn something from some of you guys.


----------



## csauce777

LA Copper said:


> I believe you're referring to the Meet and Greet sessions. Folks seem to have a lot of "fun" at those.
> 
> I was referring to some of us getting together, maybe over lunch, and doing a bit of socializing but with the intent of talking shop, and maybe actually learning something. If someone wants to take it a bit further and do more, that would be fine with me. I just thought I'd offer my services after 22+ years with the LAPD and also hope to learn something from some of you guys.


I taught a couple of LA Copper's buddies a thing or two about our fine court system and our great Massachusetts case law at the Nationals game in DC back in May. They loved it! ;-)


----------



## Guest

I have definitely tried to keep a balance of professional and personal life over the last 7 years. Having said that, I would never turn down a genuine opportunity to network and learn from a majority of guys on this site, and knowing both you and Lacoppers background, I would put you guys near the top of the list.

Asskissing (off) hahahaha


GARDA:610938][QUOTE=Hush said:


> Definitely hear that, _*and hope my comment didn't come across as a dig on yours*_.


Not at all *Hush*... In fact, your response helped me clarify what I probably should have said, 
rather than the somewhat sarcastic (but-with-humor-in-mind) metaphor that I chose to deposit 
my .02 cents into LA Copper's genuine offer to everyone in his original post.

And I agree, only a fool would limit themselves to participating in training-value opportunities
which are provided solely through their workplace. Looking back over the years, I suppose that
my career vs. family universes have been closer together than I previously stated, but with
experience, I have battled to preserve and strike a more well-balanced life between the two.[/QUOTE]


----------



## LA Copper

5-0 / Hush, what part of the state are you in? Feel free to PM me if you don't want to mention in the open. I'm on the South Shore.


----------



## gm7988

What an awesome opportunity!


----------



## LA Copper

gm7988 said:


> What an awesome opportunity!


It ain't that great. Would you like to join us?


----------



## gm7988

LA Copper said:


> It ain't that great. Would you like to join us?


You bet!


----------



## GARDA

5-0 said:


> I have definitely tried to keep a balance of professional and personal life over the last 7 years. Having said that, I would never turn down a genuine opportunity to network and learn from a majority of guys on this site, and *knowing both you and Lacoppers background, I would put you guys near the top of the list.
> 
> Asskissing (off) hahahaha*


Considering the company that you and I both know we're in (here on MassCops)... 
that is both flattering and humbling of you to say (tip o' my cap to you).
But I also see what you just did there. :thumbs_up: Now your drinks at the next M&G are probably on me and LA Copper ?!?!?! :beer_yum:

Well played sir. :teeth_smile:


----------



## pahapoika

i'm sure you've seen allot out there LA Copper. talked with a kid from Quincy who worked in LA for a couple years. said it was intense.

always open to any kind of training, but if nothing else would be fun just to BS and hear some stories from the west coast.


----------



## jmac572

LA Copper... Do you know an officer on LAPD by the name of Greg Hudson? He was my International Police Advisor while I was deployed in Iraq training the Iraqi Police, he also gave my platoon some good LAPD close quarters training in a shoot house on my FOB, great guy... Didn't mean to thread-jack and kind of off topic, just curious


----------



## LA Copper

pahapoika said:


> i'm sure you've seen allot out there LA Copper. talked with a kid from Quincy who worked in LA for a couple years. said it was intense.
> 
> always open to any kind of training, but if nothing else would be fun just to BS and hear some stories from the west coast.


Was the guy from Quincy's first name Joel? You're more than welcome to join us if we're able to find a place and a time.

---------- Post added at 01:00 ---------- Previous post was at 00:58 ----------



jmac572 said:


> LA Copper... Do you know an officer on LAPD by the name of Greg Hudson? He was my International Police Advisor while I was deployed in Iraq training the Iraqi Police, he also gave my platoon some good LAPD close quarters training in a shoot house on my FOB, great guy... Didn't mean to thread-jack and kind of off topic, just curious


I'm sorry to say I don't know Greg Hudson. He doesn't show on our deployment roster either. The only Hudson we show is a Dan Hudson but I don't know him either. There's 9900 of us and I know quite a few but unfortunately, I don't know either of these Hudsons.... I'm glad he provided you with some good training though.


----------



## 7costanza

You can't remember 9900 names, pffffft, and you wanted to be my latex salesman.


----------



## SPINMASS

> I taught a couple of LA Copper's buddies a thing or two about our fine court system and our great Massachusetts case law at the Nationals game in DC back in May. They loved it! ;-)


I got a good laugh about that hearing it second hand!

Any word on a date and time, I wouldn't mind meeting up and talking shop.


----------



## LA Copper

SPINMASS said:


> I got a good laugh about that hearing it second hand!
> 
> Any word on a date and time, I wouldn't mind meeting up and talking shop.


Cool, happy to have ya. That makes about six or seven now. If anyone has a place to go where we could have a bite and then maybe have an empty parking lot and empty building nearby, please let us know.


----------



## LA Copper

LA Copper said:


> 5-0 / Hush, what part of the state are you in? Feel free to PM me if you don't want to mention in the open. I'm on the South Shore.


Still waiting to hear from you guys. We've got to figure out a place to go.


----------



## kwflatbed

South Shore, South Coast, any day but Monday is good for me.
The place we went to the last time was OK Mike.


----------



## LA Copper

kwflatbed said:


> South Shore, South Coast, any day but Monday is good for me.
> The place we went to the last time was OK Mike.


Hi Harry,

The same place as last time sounds good to me as it's freeway friendly for each of us. Delta and DEI8 both would like to join us if it works out.


----------



## Hush

Metro-west, but Ill travel wherever you guys end up.


----------



## LA Copper

Hush said:


> Metro-west, but Ill travel wherever you guys end up.


I don't mind traveling either. I'm hoping one of you guys will have a place for us; maybe someone on the job has a training facility or an abandoned school or building with a parking lot.


----------



## Hush

Plenty in my area, where's JMody, maybe he can hook us up at the VA...


----------



## Guest

LA Copper said:


> The same place as last time sounds good to me as it's freeway friendly for each of us. Delta and DEI8 both would like to join us if it works out.


Mike, PM me with the location.

---------- Post added at 23:05 ---------- Previous post was at 23:02 ----------



LA Copper said:


> I don't mind traveling either. I'm hoping one of you guys will have a place for us; maybe someone on the job has a training facility or an abandoned school or building with a parking lot.


I possibly, *MIGHT* be able to get permission to use the abandoned Fore River Shipyard in Quincy....they have tons of space for outdoor training (car stops, etc.), as well as massive buildings with tons of offices and conference rooms that mimic apartments/houses perfectly. We've used it for Simunition training in the past.

No promises, but I'll give it a shot if there's interest.


----------



## kwflatbed

If you can do that a good place for lunch would be where we had the M&G


----------



## LA Copper

> I possibly, *MIGHT* be able to get permission to use the abandoned Fore River Shipyard in Quincy....they have tons of space for outdoor training (car stops, etc.), as well as massive buildings with tons of offices and conference rooms that mimic apartments/houses perfectly. We've used it for Simunition training in the past.
> 
> No promises, but I'll give it a shot if there's interest.


That would be perfect! We'd only need one building and one parking lot so that would be cool, especially if the guys who want to come out don't mind driving to Quincy.

---------- Post added at 20:13 ---------- Previous post was at 20:12 ----------



kwflatbed said:


> If you can do that a good place for lunch would be where we had the M&G


Works for me..


----------



## Guest

kwflatbed said:


> If you can do that a good place for lunch would be where we had the M&G


There's some other good places nearby also;

Sports Bar, Bar and Grill, Cocktails. Quincy, MA.

And more upscale;

Inn at Bay Pointe, Quincy MA waterfront dining


----------



## SPINMASS

Quincy is fine with me, or any where else in the state for the most part. I don't mind driving.


----------



## pahapoika

*Was the guy from Quincy's first name Joel? You're more than welcome to join us if we're able to find a place and a time.*

yup, great kid. made detective out here.


----------



## LA Copper

Delta784 said:


> I possibly, *MIGHT* be able to get permission to use the abandoned Fore River Shipyard in Quincy....they have tons of space for outdoor training (car stops, etc.), as well as massive buildings with tons of offices and conference rooms that mimic apartments/houses perfectly. We've used it for Simunition training in the past.
> 
> No promises, but I'll give it a shot if there's interest.


Hi Bruce,

Any luck on this location?

If we can't get this one, we have to start thinking of another place. Anyone have any suggestions, just in case?


----------



## pahapoika

maybe an industrial park on the weekend ?

works for bagpipe practice :shades_smile:

with this economy allot of them are empty already.


----------



## LA Copper

pahapoika said:


> maybe an industrial park on the weekend ?
> 
> works for bagpipe practice :shades_smile:
> 
> with this economy allot of them are empty already.


Do you have one in mind, in case we need it?


----------



## stm4710

I am game, as long as it is not a Wednesday or Friday.


----------



## pahapoika

we were using one in Danvers, but will scout around the south shore and see what looks empty.

anyone got friends over at EVOC ? :shades_smile:


----------



## Guest

LA Copper said:


> Hi Bruce,
> 
> Any luck on this location?


PM coming your way.


----------



## LA Copper

A little over 1300 hits and we've got less than 10 folks who want to get together. 10 out of 1300. Come on guys, let's get out and have some fun. (Networking and doing stuff together for a few hours might actually be worth our while; it certainly won't hurt. I'm not getting paid either.)


----------



## LA Copper

Still standing by for a location. Hopefully we'll have one for early next week; after the big storm hits.


----------



## Eagle13

I may be able to make myself available...lots going on in the last couple of weeks!:thumbs_up:


----------



## LA Copper

Eagle13 said:


> I may be able to make myself available...lots going on in the last couple of weeks!:thumbs_up:


We'd love to have you if we can find a place.


----------



## Hush

If we can setup a time I will work on finding a place.


----------



## LA Copper

Hush said:


> If we can setup a time I will work on finding a place.


I'm thinking next week, maybe between Tuesday and Thursday if that's possible.

Monday, people may be cleaning up after the storm. Friday, people may be leaving to go away for the long weekend.


----------



## Mozzarella

LA Copper said:


> I'm thinking next week, maybe between Tuesday and Thursday if that's possible.


pm sent, time sensative..


----------



## Hush

Tue-Thurs is my work week....if we get a definite time let me know so I can bang out of work early


----------



## LA Copper

Okie doke, here's what we have now.

Masscops member mozzarella was kind enough to volunteer us a location he is familiar with in the Worcester area. After talking to him, it sounds like a good place. It's kind of out of the way for those of us near the coast but hey, no place is perfect for all of us.

The days he can get us the location is next week, either Tuesday or Wednesday, August 30, or 31. It would have to be in the late afternoon, evening hours; somewhere beginning around 1600-1700, and could go into the evening until whenever we're done. 

If those of you who wanted to attend this informal training/get together, still want to do so, please PM me and I'll send you the exact location. I don't want to put it on here for obvious reasons. For the day, either Tuesday or Wednesday, please put your response on the site so others know what the consensus is. Anyone else who would like to attend is more than welcome. Hopefully we'll grab a bite and or a beer afterward.

If it works out, great! If not, at least we tried.


----------



## Guest

I'm working both of those days, but if it's where I think it could be, I'm sure that I can swing by in the work rig. I'm close.


----------



## Hush

My vote is for Tuesday, if that works for others


----------



## kwflatbed

Looks like I am out, one of the guys at work got injured and I have to cover his hours.


----------



## Guest

I'm going to the doctor next week and will hopefully get cleared to go back to work. I then have to get issued my new gun and get trained/qualify, but I won't know what day that happen until I get clearance from the doctor to go back, so I'm a definite "maybe" right now.


----------



## LA Copper

Alrighty, looks like Tuesday it is. I've received a few PMs that say Tuesday is the better day also. It will be in the Worcester area as that is the only place we have so far and it sounds like a good place.

To avoid some of the rush hour traffic, I'm suggesting we meet in that area for a late lunch/early supper. Maybe somewhere around 1600 or so. That way everyone won't be hungry and looking to get out early to grab supper, me included.

Where we're going is in the 190 / 290 area so if someone has a good idea of a restaurant that could seat 8-10 of us together; maybe a 99 or a Fridays or something similar. When we have the exact location to meet, we can put it here. We can discuss exactly where we'll be going for the training while there. 

For those of you who can't make it at 1600 but can make it to the facility, please PM me and I'll send you the location. 
For those of you who have already PM'ed me, I'll send you the location today.


----------



## Hush

Brew City has always been a good spot, though may be a better spot for afterwards ...
If you can think of an equipment that might be useful ill see what I can get.


----------



## LA Copper

Hush said:


> If you can think of an equipment that might be useful ill see what I can get.


Probably just what we talked about last week. I can't think of anything more. If you have something other than what we talked about and you think it's useful, by all means.... Thanks much for asking.


----------



## pahapoika

i'll bring the donuts !

( man, i kill me sometimes :shades_smile: )


----------



## LA Copper

For those of you who want to get there early and grab a bite, it looks like a decent place nearby would be the 99 Restaurant. It is at 900 W Boylston Street (Rt 12) in Worcester. I'm told it's only a mile or two from where we'll be going.

I'm gonna shoot for being there at 1545 and will wait outside for a while for others to show up. If you can't make it here, I hope you can make it to the location itself at 1745. 

I hope to see you tomorrow (Tuesday) night.


----------



## Hush

See you there


----------



## cc3915

This training idea sounds great. If I wasn't retired (don't need no moe training), I'd probably tag along and try to keep up with you kids. Have a good time.


----------



## Guest

I'm going to do my best to swing by at some point. Things are up in the air at this point.


----------



## LA Copper

cc3915 said:


> This training idea sounds great. If I wasn't retired (don't need no moe training), I'd probably tag along and try to keep up with you kids. Have a good time.


Come along anyway. I'm sure after all your years on the job, you'd have a lot to offer! Plus we can all get together and talk shop.

---------- Post added at 16:59 ---------- Previous post was at 16:59 ----------



5-0 said:


> I'm going to do my best to swing by at some point. Things are up in the air at this point.


Okie doke, I hope you can make it.


----------



## cc3915

LA Copper said:


> Come along anyway. I'm sure after all your years on the job, you'd have a lot to offer! Plus we can all get together and talk shop.


Thank you sir for the kind words and the invite, but we're visiting our son tomorrow off-cape. Too bad it wasn't in the cards this time.


----------



## stm4710

Awesome time!


----------



## pahapoika

yeah, i'm bummed.

impossible to get time off at my place.

knew you guys would have a good time.

maybe next year


----------



## Hush

Thanks to all that showed up, LACopper for the OUTSTANDING demonstrations, and Mozzarella for one hell of a facility. I know some had to work, but I bet there are more than a few who could have made it out if they were willing....your loss. The guys that were there have some new info to take back to work and share. If things don't happen here soon, I am strongly considering a relocation westward.


----------



## Mozzarella

Hats off to LACopper for "paying it forward". Nice to place some names with faces, except for HUSH. He is one ugly mofo. All kidding aside, it would have been nice to have a larger crowd. I should have mentioned that kids were welcome as well, Sniper would have been happy to baby sit. My place is always available, stick that in your back pocket folks. Hope LA enjoys the rest of his vacation & safe travels. Thanks again...


----------



## LA Copper

Mozzarella said:


> Hats off to LACopper for "paying it forward". Nice to place some names with faces, except for HUSH. He is one ugly mofo. All kidding aside, it would have been nice to have a larger crowd. I should have mentioned that kids were welcome as well, Sniper would have been happy to baby sit. My place is always available, stick that in your back pocket folks. Hope LA enjoys the rest of his vacation & safe travels. Thanks again...


And a thank you to Mozzarella for allowing us to use his facilities. I would highly recommend anyone on this board who is looking for a training site for their department in the future to take him up on his offer as his location can provide "real world" experiences.

My thanks to the folks who attended, it was fun for me and I enjoyed your company. I always appreciate learning new stuff and imparting some of my knowledge so that others can learn new stuff as well. Stay safe out there.


----------

